# Lowering Quantum Wagon



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok. Done lot of reading and seen some idea's from these findings. Also working with some places in Germany and Brazil that i can get stuff to lower my car, but i really dont want to pay that much in shipping to get the lowering springs here.

So my question is what rear springs can i use to lower the car? I know i can use the front springs from an Audi 4k fwd car. Can i use the same rear springs from the Audi or will i have to buy springs from a Rabbit?

I really dont want to buy two kits to make this work. I would be better off buying the kit from Germany/Brazil and shipped here.

Thanks


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

is it the syncro model?


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

gravityjunkie said:


> is it the syncro model?


This is fwd.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

After looking at some information on b3's it looks like the rears will fit. I will need to double check the front on those as well.


----------

